# Maze of Terror



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

*Maze of Terror

Saturday, October 23 at 6:00pm - October 24 at 12:00am

12406 St. Hwy#22 Mapleton, MN. 56065
*
"Munsters" themed Haunted Maze

*The maze is open at 7pm, & located just minutes away.... South of Mankato.*
_Come dressed in costume as your favorite spooky creature & bring friends!
_

As always ... donations towards next year's haunt are gratefully accepted. 
Please help us to continue to build a bigger & scarier haunt!

**Note- The maze is housed in an unheated shed out of the unpredictable weather.*

*Any questions or need directions?
Contact me at (507) 388-4727 or email me- *[B][email protected][/B] 

*Hope to see ya there.... it should be a Spooktacular event!!*


----------

